# Employment agencies



## bassoonie4001 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Guys
Does anybody know of any employment agencies in the US that can help you find employment.I am looking to relocate to the US next year but my first step is to find employment. If anyone can help me it would be much appreciated.

dankie julle


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be very wary of any employment agency that offers to find you a job for a fee. The standard practice in the US is that the employer pays the agency, not the job candidate.

There is also the somewhat dubious agency that lists jobs that "include" a visa for the US. Generally an employer has to get approval to sponsor a particular candidate for a job for which the employer has been unable to find a suitable candidate locally.

As for specific employment agencies, you may have better luck if you try to find agencies (or headhunters) who recruit for your particular area of expertise - accounting, engineering, marketing or whatever. They tend to have a better knowledge of their employer base and will be able to give you some indication of how willing the employer is to sponsor a foreign candidate in a particular position.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bassoonie4001 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Bev 

Thanks for the advice its much appreciated


----------

